# Mouse scratching



## Dinkz&moomoo (11 mo ago)

Hi I am new here and had to join the forum to seek advice on my pet mouse Dinkz. Little dinkz I have had for over a year now and has always been an adventure mouse. Always wanted to explore and wanted to interact with me. Untill recently. Dinkz is still active drinking and eating but has stopped being social and started to scratch all the time This issue has been ongoing for a few months. I have been the vets 6 times for treatment! I have seen a rodent specialists apparently but still no resolve. The problems still ongoing. She is not unhappy. Please can some one advise on another dry skin cream for mice? The mites are gone been checked under microscope. I hope someone on here has a cure for my pet. 

Treatments given. 
Zeno 
Steroid cream 
Vitamin E oil pure


----------

